# [TIP] Magic sys key

## bassman_fr

Un petit tip pour ceux qui ne connaitrait pas, et très utile en cas de plantage sérieux pour éviter un reboot bien violent :

Tout d'abord vérifier que l'option est activée dans le kernel :

```

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

```

et vérifier que l'option est activée :

```
kernel hacking -> Magic SysRq Key [*]
```

Si l'option n'est pas activée, recompiler avec l'option, rebooter et tutti quanti (cf. doc gentoo)

Ensuite on peut se servir des combinaisons de touches suivantes :

Alt-Imprime Ecran-k tue tous les processus de la console courante,

 Alt-Imprime Ecran-e envoie le signal TERM à tous les processus du système, sauf le processus père init,

Alt-Imprime Ecran-i envoie le signal KILL (plus autoritaire que le précédent) à tous les processus du système, sauf init.

[EDIT] suite au poste de pachacamac 

Alt-Imprime Ecran-r = Bascule la gestion du clavier de mode brute (raw) à XLATE

Alt-Imprime Ecran-o = Eteint le systeme via APM

Alt-Imprime Ecran-p = Affiche sur la console les registres et drapeaux actuels

Alt-Imprime Ecran-t= Affiche une liste des taches actuellement en cours et leur description

Alt-Imprime Ecran-m = Affiche le contenu actuel de la mémoire

Alt-Imprime Ecran-0-9 = Determine le niveau de log de la console (log level)

Alt-Imprime Ecran-I > Envoie SIGKILL à tous les processus (meme init)

[/EDIT]

Si ces combinaisons de touches ne permettent pas de récupérer une console sur le système, il faut alors se résoudre à rebooter le système en utilisant successivement les combinaisons de touches suivantes à quelques secondes d'écart :

   1.  Alt-Imprime Ecran-s (synchronise les disques durs)

   2.  Alt-Imprime Ecran-u (démonte les systèmes de fichiers)

   3.  Alt-Imprime Ecran-b (reboote le système)

[EDIT ] suite au post de LostControl 

vous pouvez retrouver l'ensemble de la doc sur les magic sys key dans le repertoire /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt [/EDIT]

voilou, petit rappel pour les accros du CTRL-ALT-SUPPR intempestifLast edited by bassman_fr on Thu Sep 30, 2004 9:59 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Beber

c'est très interessant ca  :Smile: 

mais si tu fait ca :  Alt-Imprime Ecran-e 

il se passe quoi ?

a ce moment init relance les processus fils ?

ou on juste tout bonnement redemarrer le pc ?

----------

## bassman_fr

je t'avou que j'utilisa pas cette combinaison mais essaye and you will see  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Perso je prefere dire Alt+Sys+?

T'as oublié Alt+Sys+o 

A essayer pour trouver l'effet ! (indice : C'est comme halt...) 

Il me semble que ta liste est complete : 

r = Bascule la gestion du clavier de mode brute (raw) à XLATE

o = Eteint le systeme via APM

p = Affiche sur la console les registres et drapeaux actuels

t = Affiche une liste des taches actuellement en cours et leur description

m = Affiche le contenu actuel de la mémoire

0-9 = Determine le niveau de log de la console (log level)

l > Envoie SIGKILL à tous les processus (meme init)

----------

## bassman_fr

merci pour ce complément je connaissait pas tout

----------

## CryoGen

Tres interressant ca  :Smile:  merci bien

----------

## bosozoku

Oué j'ai découvert ça après une réinstallation due à un cassage de partition (reboot brutal, irrécupérable même avec fsck.reiserfs...), comme par hasard !   :Confused: 

----------

## LostControl

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et vérifier que l'option est activée :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu trouves ça où sur un 2.6.8.1 ??? On dirait que l'option n'y est plus  :Confused: 

```
find /usr/src/linux -type f|xargs grep CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ
```

le montre dans la config de pas mal d'architecture mais pas pour x86 !!!???

Sinon, ne pas oublier

```
less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt
```

Y'a tout dedans  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## jpwalker

Merci bien, très bon tip ! Permet de ne pas retourner ses disques en cas de sérieux plantage !

[OFF]Le forum Français a-t-il une section Tip ? Ca serait bien d'en avoir une, y a pas mal de tips sortient ces derniers temps...[/OFF]

----------

## bassman_fr

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu trouves ça où sur un 2.6.8.1 ??? On dirait que l'option n'y est plus 
> 
> A+

 

je suis en linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 actuellement et l'option est bein là, cependant je n'ai pas vérifié sur toutes les sources. Qqun peut confirmer que l'option n'est plus présente en 2.6.8.1 ?

----------

## bassman_fr

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OFF]Le forum Français a-t-il une section Tip ? Ca serait bien d'en avoir une, y a pas mal de tips sortient ces derniers temps...[/OFF]

 

D'accord avec toi, ou une centralisation comme celle des tutoriaux (qui pourrait inclure tout les tips parut ces derniers temps d'ailleurs...)

----------

## jpwalker

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   
> 
> Tu trouves ça où sur un 2.6.8.1 ??? On dirait que l'option n'y est plus 
> 
> A+ 
> ...

 

J'ai un development-sources 2.6.8.1 et il n'y est pas  :Confused: 

----------

## Oni92

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> J'ai un development-sources 2.6.8.1 et il n'y est pas 

 

La version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (et précédent)  intégre d'office le patch 2.6.8.1 qui corrige la "faute de frappe" dans le code de la prise en charge de NFS

----------

## iznogoud

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   
> 
> [OFF]Le forum Français a-t-il une section Tip ? Ca serait bien d'en avoir une, y a pas mal de tips sortient ces derniers temps...[/OFF] 
> 
> D'accord avec toi, ou une centralisation comme celle des tutoriaux (qui pourrait inclure tout les tips parut ces derniers temps d'ailleurs...)

 

Ahem, <pub>y'a un super wiki qui est en train de jouer à tout regrouper  :Smile: </pub> voir dans les posts-it du forum   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   J'ai un development-sources 2.6.8.1 et il n'y est pas  
> 
> La version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (et précédent)  intégre d'office le patch 2.6.8.1 qui corrige la "faute de frappe" dans le code de la prise en charge de NFS

 mm-sources-2.6.9.  Pas là   :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

>  *Oni92 wrote:*    *jpwalker wrote:*   J'ai un development-sources 2.6.8.1 et il n'y est pas  
> 
> La version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (et précédent)  intégre d'office le patch 2.6.8.1 qui corrige la "faute de frappe" dans le code de la prise en charge de NFS mm-sources-2.6.9.  Pas là  

 

il doit bien y avoir un petit parch qui traine non?

car en fait, j'ai l'impression qu'à part les gentoo-dev-sources aucun noyau ne l'a.

Et je vais pas lacher mes cko pour des gentoo-dev-sources  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## 3.1415

cko ?

----------

